# 1 1/2 year old male cat afraid of ceiling fan



## rightihope (Jul 27, 2006)

I have two cats that stay indoors and are alone during the day while I work. The 1 1/2 year old male has been in my home since he was 3 months old. Recently I noticed that he has been cowering and hiding in my bedroom and refusing to come out to eat, etc. He would look down the hall towards the dining room area, and was extremely agitated if I picked him up and took him towards that area. I noticed that when I would carry him out of the bedroom, he would look up over the dining room table, where I have a ceiling fan installed, and would frantically wrestle away from me to get away. I did an experiment with my husband, I carried him slowly towards the dining room table, and when I approached my husband turned the ceiling fan on. Well!! He (the cat) went crazy, we were able to pinpoint that the fan was the problem, but Idon't know why that would be, since he was in the house last year and we used the fan for several months at that time. I do have a pub style table and chairs, which are higher up and nearer to the fan than a standard dining set, I don't know if that has anything to do with it (he may have gotten on the table during the day and jumped up, and gotten hit) but he has not visible injuries and besides this weird behavior, he seems fine. Does anyone have any idea what could have caused this new behavior? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe with the table and chairs higher, the fan appears lower to him? It took Robbie a week to get used to my ceiling fan (but it's not above any furniture). I think just give your boy some more time. And don't force the issue by taking him near it.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does your ceiling fan wobble or make a noise that you can hear? 

Does the fan blow the air down or pull it up? This time of year it should be set to pull the air up. Zoey doesn't like to lay under ceiling fans or AC vents when the air blows on her.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam didn't like the ceiling fan in my aprtment in Metairie when I first put it up, but he was okay with it once I showed him he didn't have to be afraid of it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't make him come out there until he's ready. Cats can be scared quite easily and something must of spooked him. Maybe something flew in the fan one day and blew it around the room scaring him? I say that b/c I had a birthday balloon which flew into the ceiling and I heard a big zapping noise and the balloon flying around. :roll:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly had been living here for 6 months before she saw the bedroom ceiling fan turned on (I don't use it in winter)...what a riot...she looks at it like it was an alien spaceship come to take her away.

But I agree with the others, this is something he is going to have to work out on his own....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The fan might appear to him to be a predator circling to pick him off. I don't know why he suddenly became afraid of it when he wasn't before. Maybe the fan started making some noise that's too faint or too high pitched for us to hear that sounded a bit like a flying predator.

Frankly, I'd just get rid of the fan. That's the easiest way to solve the problem.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Clyde doesn't like the ceiling fan in our bedroom either. I have always attributed it to the fact that he doesn't see as well as he used to and is afraid that it might come crashing down on him. We purchased a standard floor fan for our bedroom so that we wouldn't cause Clyde so much stress.... Our old boy is so spoiled, but has spoiled us all of these years too.  I just love him!!!


----------

